# Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung



## kerze21 (29. Juli 2012)

*Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

Monsen,

Kennt ihr einen Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung für 1 oder 2 Lüfter der nich so teuer is ?? Darf aber nur ein 5,25 / 3,5 Zoll Schacht belegen weil ich für mehr kein Platz hab...

Danke im voraus


----------



## kerze21 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

hat denn keiner ne idee ??


----------



## SchnickNick (18. August 2012)

*AW: Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Akasa All-In-One 2 Multipanel - black

Aber ich denk billig ist was anderes...


----------



## kerze21 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

neeee so richtig preiswert is das ja nich -.- gibt wohl nich so viel


----------



## Softy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

Diese hier gäbe es noch: Produktvergleich


----------



## kerze21 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Interner Kartenleser mit Lüftersteuerung*

muss ich ma schauen


----------

